# Start a new business in Italy - Thoughts?



## jcarymba

Hi there! I'm in the USA and thinking very serously to start a new business in Italy - Rome area. This would be a machine shop type basically upgrading guns for the gun shooter community. We are working with the Italian police on other logistics. Any help in this area would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## Accountants In Italy srl

jcarymba said:


> Hi there! I'm in the USA and thinking very serously to start a new business in Italy - Rome area. This would be a machine shop type basically upgrading guns for the gun shooter community. We are working with the Italian police on other logistics. Any help in this area would be great. Thanks!!!


Hi,
the incorporation of a company in italy starts from 3490 and the accountancy fees from 2400/ year depending on the turn over. more information you give better is.


----------



## jcarymba

Thank you for the reply. Are there any other requirements i.e. files business name and accounting?


----------



## jcarymba

Understood. We are having on heck of a time shipping in and out of the country.


----------



## jcarymba

You got it - thanks!


----------



## Cheru

*Italian Lawyer & Accountant to set up new business in Italy*

Hi Jcarymba

I have recently relocated to Rome too so maybe can give you some useful tips

I was introduced to an Italian firm of lawyers/accountants by my UK accountants and so far, I would not hesitate to recommend them. The lawyer did all the preliminary work including the setting up of an srl and the incorporation before the Notary with Power of Attorney

He drafted our memorandum and articles similar to our UK company and registered the newco at the Chamber of Commerce, providing us with a VAT code for the invoices

the accountant is in the same room so we can ask any questions at the same time, keeping all our eggs in the same basket, so to speak

I have seen that someone else posted an estimate of costs in this thread, I definitely paid much less than that for BOTH the lawyer and the accountant, i.e. the complete package

as you will be operating in a highly regulated business (I Imagine), you will need to seek preliminary advice in any event to ensure that your company will have all licences to operate from Italy


speak soon and have a good Easter

Cheru






jcarymba said:


> Hi there! I'm in the USA and thinking very serously to start a new business in Italy - Rome area. This would be a machine shop type basically upgrading guns for the gun shooter community. We are working with the Italian police on other logistics. Any help in this area would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## enzocchio

Hello carymba

My name is Vincenzo and have dual citizenship and lived there part of my life and go there often and looking for a job there if theres any thing i can do to help i will try my best please let me know 



Accountants In Italy srl said:


> Hi,
> the incorporation of a company in italy starts from 3490 and the accountancy fees from 2400/ year depending on the turn over. more information you give better is.


----------



## jcarymba

enzocchio said:


> Hello carymba
> 
> My name is Vincenzo and have dual citizenship and lived there part of my life and go there often and looking for a job there if theres any thing i can do to help i will try my best please let me know


Thank you for the information. I look forward getting started.
John


----------



## jcarymba

Cheru said:


> Hi Jcarymba
> 
> I have recently relocated to Rome too so maybe can give you some useful tips
> 
> I was introduced to an Italian firm of lawyers/accountants by my UK accountants and so far, I would not hesitate to recommend them. The lawyer did all the preliminary work including the setting up of an srl and the incorporation before the Notary with Power of Attorney
> 
> He drafted our memorandum and articles similar to our UK company and registered the newco at the Chamber of Commerce, providing us with a VAT code for the invoices
> 
> the accountant is in the same room so we can ask any questions at the same time, keeping all our eggs in the same basket, so to speak
> 
> I have seen that someone else posted an estimate of costs in this thread, I definitely paid much less than that for BOTH the lawyer and the accountant, i.e. the complete package
> 
> as you will be operating in a highly regulated business (I Imagine), you will need to seek preliminary advice in any event to ensure that your company will have all licences to operate from Italy
> 
> 
> speak soon and have a good Easter
> 
> Cheru


Great information! Thank you. I may look you up in the future for some other thoughts. Have a great week!!!
John


----------



## mamfart

*small business*

Hi guys,

I see this thread finished sometime ago, but I desperately need some answers. Me and my partner thinking about moving to Italy. As we know well the economical situation there is not so good. First question then is:
Is there any chance to open small business in Italy?
(cafe, fasfood, shop)
My second question, probably more detailed.
How much money I would need to open one?

I am sorry but I don't really know the situation there and I expect it could be not that easy, as it is eurozone and I am just being concern if the situation there will not be similar to the one in Greece.

Will appreciate any information.

Thanx


----------



## Bartolus

jcarymba said:


> Hi there! I'm in the USA and thinking very serously to start a new business in Italy - Rome area. This would be a machine shop type basically upgrading guns for the gun shooter community. We are working with the Italian police on other logistics. Any help in this area would be great. Thanks!!!


There are a number of things you must consider before setting up a business in Italy.

First and foremost do not underestimate the level of red tape that exists here in Italy. Italy has many laws, rules and regulations and these are constantly evolving. 

Another thing that you must think about is your annual T/O because this will affect how you will be seen by the state for taxation etc. Italy has something called the studi di settori which means that state statisticians tell you how much they think your business will earn and tax you accordingly.

You will need to think about what type of business entity (SRL SNC SAS etc) as this will affect your start-up costs, premises: to rent or buy for example, insurance, banking facilities and any licences/approvals (very relevant in your case) you will need from the regional as well as local authorities. Note that there are regional variations so talk to the authorities first to see what their requirements are. 

Your best bet is to do your homework thouroughly first and prepare a good business plan, and then speak to a legal and accounting professional.


----------



## Stephen Dunbar

Cheru said:


> Hi Jcarymba
> 
> I have recently relocated to Rome too so maybe can give you some useful tips
> 
> I was introduced to an Italian firm of lawyers/accountants by my UK accountants and so far, I would not hesitate to recommend them. The lawyer did all the preliminary work including the setting up of an srl and the incorporation before the Notary with Power of Attorney
> 
> He drafted our memorandum and articles similar to our UK company and registered the newco at the Chamber of Commerce, providing us with a VAT code for the invoices
> 
> the accountant is in the same room so we can ask any questions at the same time, keeping all our eggs in the same basket, so to speak
> 
> I have seen that someone else posted an estimate of costs in this thread, I definitely paid much less than that for BOTH the lawyer and the accountant, i.e. the complete package
> 
> as you will be operating in a highly regulated business (I Imagine), you will need to seek preliminary advice in any event to ensure that your company will have all licences to operate from Italy
> 
> 
> speak soon and have a good Easter
> 
> Cheru


would you be able to give me this professional's name?


----------

